# A bit of a change!



## lee_alkureishi (May 29, 2006)

hi all,

finally done with all my exams (for now...) 
I've had a bit of time this week to do some of the things I've been meaning to do for ages... like work on my website, for instance!

i've had a bit of a redesign (ok, a lot...) and I think it looks better for it. I need a bit of help tho:

1. When the new windows pop up for the images, I'd like to have as clean a window as possible i.e. no white space, no menu bar etc.. Is it possible to auto-adjust each new window to the size of the photo that's opened? And are there any other ways to make the new window "slicker"? 

2. I have two computers at home: a fastish laptop and a slooow desktop. On my laptop, the images grey out almost instantly when I hover over them (thats the way I wanted it). But, when I hover over them on the slow desktop, the thumbnails take ages to grey out. Is that just because my desktop is struggling, or is the webpage not pre-caching the grey thumbnails? (I created and uploaded the site from the laptop, so it will have pre-cached all the images anyway). 

3. Oh aye, and I just noticed that the window title for all the pages is "home page". I'll get round to changing that at some point 

I'd love to hear what people think, and any suggestions for improvement - always looking to better meself 

Thanks in advance,

Leeko

www.alkureishi.com


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 30, 2006)

Hi Lee,

I'm not much good with HTML etc, so can't really help you with your first query - as for the second, the images seem to grey out instantly on my machine, an oldish desktop with a few upgrades, so I assume it's just your machine that is struggling, and not a fault with the site.

Its a good design, with nice images... but did you really find that same Lemur in Glencoe, Glasgow, and Italy?


----------



## lee_alkureishi (May 31, 2006)

Hi J,

thanks for taking the time to look at the site  

A few folks have now said that the images grey-out as intended - phew!

Actually, the space-filler "lemur" is a self-portrait - I'm incredibly offended that you thought it was an animal... :mrgreen: 

Best regards,

Leeko


----------

